
Revisiting Cost-To-Fix of Defects Throughout the Lifecycle - fulafel
https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.04886
======
fulafel
Journal link (Empirical Software Engineering August 2017, Volume 22, Issue 4,
pp 1903–1935):
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10664-016-9469-x](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10664-016-9469-x)

